# l arginine and anxiety



## john1234 (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone tried it or any other supplement that increases nitric oxide. Many studies show a reduction in anxiety through nitric oxide supplements.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

ive done vanadyl but thats a heavy metal, it makes your veins really stick out and really injects free carbs into those muscles. makes muscles pop.
illegal

caffein tabs- highly not recommended LOL


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

Most of those NO (Nitric Oxide) supplements have caffeine injected right into the base forumla. Caffeine is a natural mood lifter and great way to keep your spirits high. I generally make an effort to drink some black coffee everyday and my social anxiety is usually dwindled a bit.

L Arginine by itself never really did anything for me. Combined with other BCAA's and caffeine did wonders though.

I only recommend taking BCAA's during the time you're active throughout the day, otherwise you're going to feel very restless and fidgety if you're sitting around with that stuff in your system.


----------



## john1234 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool sounds good, i was hoping nitric oxide would increase blood flow without the feeling that caffeine gives.


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

john1234 said:


> Cool sounds good, i was hoping nitric oxide would increase blood flow without the feeling that caffeine gives.


The effect for everybody is different, but it will certainly increase the blood flow. That's why vascularity increases when taking NO supplements.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

L-lysine also works for me.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Does't caffine increase nitric oxide by 30% or something? So does chocolate.


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

arginine and lysine never was good but lysine improves my skin so keep taking it


----------



## Ailu (Feb 20, 2013)

I had great results with l arginine, taking 1000mgs 2xday on an empty stomach. It has made my daily anxiety bouts completely disappear. I certainly think it's worth people trying it. Much cheaper than xanax.


----------

